# Suche TV Karte zum Programm aufnehmen



## Hemoridé (30. August 2011)

Hi,
Wie es ober schon steht, suche ich eine TV Karte mit der man auch aufnehmen kann.
könnt ihr ir da was emfehlen?

MFG Hemoridé


----------



## Blutengel (30. August 2011)

Darf ich mich Dir mal anschließen? TV Karten sind in nächster Zeit auch für mich interessant da ich mir demnächst eine zulegen möchte. 

Ich tendiere wegen meinem Platz zu einer USB Variante, genaueres weiß ich aber erst wenn ich meine neue Graka eingesetzt hab, also in etwa 4 Wochen.


----------



## Hemoridé (30. August 2011)

Genau, zu USB tendiere ich auch, aus dem gleichen Grund wie du


----------



## Der Stuhl (30. August 2011)

Genau so ist es bei mir  soll aber eine mit pci sein 
Und eine mit Kabel Anschluss nicht mit Sat 

Naja mal sehen was das hier ergibt 

Mfg der Stuhl


----------



## rabe08 (30. August 2011)

Was soll denn geschaut werden? Analog, Digital-Terristrisch, Digital-Kabel, Digital-Sat??? HD Pflicht?


----------



## Blutengel (30. August 2011)

Sattelit ist bei mir der Signalbringer  Und HD wäre ne interessante Option, kommt aber auf den Preis an.


----------



## Der Stuhl (30. August 2011)

Dvb-c mit hd

Für Sat könnt ihr mal auf hass.de gucken unter tv Karten  ich glaub da sind ein paar gute Karten dabei 

Mfg Der Stuhl


----------



## Herbboy (30. August 2011)

DVB-C mit HD im Sinne von Free-TV-HD, oder meinst Du HD+ ? Letzteres kannst Du an sich vergessen zur zeit. Und auch normales DVB-C: benötigt man bei Deinem Anbieter dafür eine Smartcard, oder sind die normalen Sender alle auch ohne Karte frei empfangbar? bei mir zB bauch ich selbst für die kostenlosen RTL, Pro7 usw. eine Karte.


----------



## Der Stuhl (30. August 2011)

Ich mein damit free tv hd also folgende drei Sender in hd: das erste, das zweite und arte. Die anderen (pro7, dmax usw) sind in normaler Qualität.

Mfg Der Stuhl


----------



## Herbboy (30. August 2011)

Und brauchst Du für Deinen Anbieter ne Karte oder nicht? Je nach dem muss die TV-Karte halt auch ein Teil mit nem CI-Slot haben, auch falls es zwar per FreeTv auch ohne Karte geht, Du aber vlt auch mal payTV-Sender dazuhaben willst. Ich mein, gut: aktuell gibt es eh nur ca 10-15 Karten, die man kriegen kann: PC-Video/Video-/TV-Karten extern DVB-C | Geizhals.at Deutschland mit CI-Slot sind es aber dann nur noch 4 Modelle.

Für SAT (DVB-S2) gibt es insgesamt ein paar mehr: PC-Video/Video-/TV-Karten extern DVB-S2 | Geizhals.at Deutschland mit CI-Slot auch nur 6.


----------



## Der Stuhl (30. August 2011)

Ich weiß noch Net ob ich mir dann später evtl ne karte kaufe...aber erstmal Net

Ich hab auch schon mehrere Karten mit nachrüstbarem ci slot gesehen  von daher...

Aber erstmal danke werde mir die Karten morgen mal anschauen 

Mfg Der Stuhl


----------



## Hemoridé (31. August 2011)

Bei mir ist es Kabelferseh, gibt es sowas überhaupt?


----------



## Blutengel (31. August 2011)

Hauppauge WinTV NOVA-HD-USB2 (01406) | Geizhals.at Deutschland

Hat damit schon jemand Erfahrungen? Sieht ganz interessant aus. 

TerraTec Cinergy S2 USB HD (10696) | Geizhals.at Deutschland

Oder mit der hier? Die ist ja echt günstig, ob die auch was taugt?


----------



## Der Stuhl (31. August 2011)

Ich hab ein 5.1 usbheadset von terratec...von der Qualität her sehr gu Sound, Bedienung usw...aber von der vearbeitung nicht so doll

Das "band" das am kopf anliegt( wie auch immer es heißt) ist nach einer Woche gerissen....es kann natürlich bei den tv Karten was anderes sein aber naja 

Mfg Der Stuhl


----------

